# Navigation issues



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Last Sunday the nav system started showing the car's position adjacent to the actual road and then eventually lost the plot altogether before driving off road. 
Left the car for an hour or so and system still showed off road and about 30 miles from where we were. Reset the MMI and no change. 
Decided to try plotting a course and that worked. Found where we were and functioned correctly. 
Used the car today and first 15 miles all well then started going off road again. Tried 2 or 3 resets and plotting a couple of routes without luck. Thinks it's miles away. Other than going to a dealer any thoughts first?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I think a few others have mentioned this on another thread.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Do you recall how they resolved it? Can't remember the thread personally.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I'll have a look.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Mine did this today in deepest Surrey, but only for a few minutes before resetting itself. Really odd. Saw TWO mark3s around there/en route, rarely see them outside zone4!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

moro anis said:


> Last Sunday the nav system started showing the car's position adjacent to the actual road and then eventually lost the plot altogether before driving off road.
> Left the car for an hour or so and system still showed off road and about 30 miles from where we were. Reset the MMI and no change.
> Decided to try plotting a course and that worked. Found where we were and functioned correctly.
> Used the car today and first 15 miles all well then started going off road again. Tried 2 or 3 resets and plotting a couple of routes without luck. Thinks it's miles away. Other than going to a dealer any thoughts first?


Sounds like its having an out of chassis experience. Have you been adding any funny stuff to the petrol?

Actually it just occurred to me - I read this morning that we are being bombarded by some extra powerful geomagnetic storms from the sun and it was mentioned that various satellites including those used for GPS etc. could be affected.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Out of interest, yesterday I found under factory settings 2 options to reset the navigation to factory. Checked both boxes then resett the MMI and thankfullly it booted up correctly. Still ok today and hope that's it.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Guess I spoke too soon. I used the car for the first time since Sunday and satnav was about 60 miles off course. Returned to the car a couple of hours later then it thought I was in Northern France!

I decided to ask it to go to the nearest fuel station and it plotted a course to the east coast UK. The next 20 minutes were spent in the north sea.

Called in to the local Audi dealer to book in and there's about a 3 week wait which coincided with a day I needed the car so they managed to bring forward but still have to wait 2 weeks. Annoying or what?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I would try to deactivate the dynamic navigation so to use only the navi function without the 3G/4G online traffic' influence..
Sometime seems the nav changes route without an apparent reason or traffic or else..
Just a try..


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Manu. I'll try that.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Hi Manu,
Deactivated and no change. Car still thinks it's in France (only 264 miles from where it is).


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm sorry.. now that I remember, one or two people,like almost a year ago had this problem with a crazy GPS but I don't remember how they did solve..


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Hi,

My navigation system continued to develop a mind of its own eventually thinking I was travelling across Europe, France, Belgium and Germany whist still in the UK.

The car went in, had a couple of software updates and was "recalibrated". This fix lasted about 5 days.

Car back in again, diagnosed new aerial required. new aaeria fitted bur receiver wouldn't communicate. New module required. New module and aerial fitted, FIx again lasted a few days before map froze.

Car returned for software update (went from version 229 to 364) for main module and to date and fingers crossed that seems to have resolved the problem.

Seems like I've gained a few new features one being around the POI areas and the other a different screen appears when nearing a destination - a much bigger magnified image right across the screen and similar to the one usually shown in the RH window.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Perhaps it was trying to remain in the EU?!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

4433allanr said:


> Perhaps it was trying to remain in the EU?!


LOL  
Hey! Keep that subject is in the Off Topic section.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hope this gets sorted permanently, what a pain. Mine forgot where it was today but thankfully corrected itself after a few seconds.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cheung (Jun 13, 2009)

I suffered similar GPS issue in HK for 6 months. 
In the end, an Audi engineer from Germany fixed it. It seems the antenna length and positioning is the key. They also suggested a 'Maserati' antenna that could be even stronger....


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I have another problem. Every few days. The nav forgets my home address and I have to set it again!


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> I have another problem. Every few days. My nave forgets my home address and I have to set it again!


I have this too, but not so often. It's damn annoying.
Sometimes it can even ask me for my home address (I don't enter it), and next time it remembers it again. Very weird bug...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I forgot, not considering the days when I have a complete auto reset with the google heart image,sometime once a day..my home address comes back when he wants!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Every now and then I get the google earth picture of the planet when I switch to sat nav. Usually after I've been driving for a bit. 
Is that the nav doing a reset then. Never worked out why it did it or why but would like to take a photo.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a lot of them! It started to me when I've added some POI..never had this reset before..coincidence?!


----------

